# New layout at the top?



## Philippa

Hi!
My dark blue bar with Panel de control, FAQ, Lista de usuarios etc. now stretches beyond the edge of the light blue box above it and Ligas rápidas is almost off the edge of the screen. Is the quick language chooser the new thing on this bar? Does anyone else's WR not quite fit onto their monitor now or is it just me?
Saludos
Philippa 
Edit - and now I want have to sign out I've realised the cerrar sesión box was beyond the edge of the screen. A cunning plan to keep us here?!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Philippa,

No change for me...


----------



## Kelly B

Mine has the new "quick language chooser", yes, but it all still fits on my screen. Of course this is no help at all, I'm sorry about that.
I just noticed, though, that it looks more crowded in Spanish. Would it help to switch it to English?


----------



## alc112

I also see the quick language choose in the top and have the same problem if I open my fovourites next to the internet windows. Besides, I don't like to have it in the top. In fact, the bar is also at the botttom of the page!
cheers


----------



## gotitadeleche

I have the same problem you do Philippa.


----------



## lauranazario

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi!
> My dark blue bar with Panel de control, FAQ, Lista de usuarios etc. now stretches beyond the edge of the light blue box above it and Ligas rápidas is almost off the edge of the screen. Is the quick language chooser the new thing on this bar? Does anyone else's WR not quite fit onto their monitor now or is it just me?


I am experiencing this same problem on a Mac running on OS 9.2 and using IE 5.1 for Mac.... expanding the window size does not allow me to see the full bar or the full main page on each forum.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

It's a non-issue in Spanish for MAC, OSX, with Firefox...everything fits.

Here it is:


----------



## Kelly B

I just tried it on Explorer for PC/Windows with no problem.


----------



## Agnès E.

Ditto here.


----------



## Whodunit

No problem here either. The only problem I can see at the moment is the "Fixed Width" format. Try yourself and tell me if you have the same problems with fixed width.

By the way, the Italian version looks less crowded than the others languages'.


----------



## ILT

I have Phillipa's problem if I choose _fixed width_.  If I go to _default width_, everything fits.


----------



## ElaineG

I have the problem both in default view and fixed width.  It is making me sad.


----------



## mkellogg

Oops!  Let me see what I can do to correct this...

I just upgraded the forum software last night and made an editing mistake!

Mike


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I've fixed it, at least for you all.  The language chooser will only show at the top when you are logged out.   It will still show at the bottom of the page for the rest of us.

Mike


----------



## alc112

Now it's better
Thank you, Mike!!


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie mille, Michele!


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> OK, I've fixed it, at least for you all.


Thanks Mr K!!


----------



## la reine victoria

> OK, I've fixed it, at least for you all.​​​


​​

Many thanks Mike.​ 
WR Forum page was sinking slowly in the west of my screen today. I thought it would disappear altogether.​ 
Now it's as if a new day has dawned! ​ 

LRV​


----------



## mkellogg

Glad to help   I'm just happy that it was a small easy-to-fix problem.


----------

